# transfer shows from DirecTV HD DVR to PC



## dolby212 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys this is my first post,

I've been with directv for 4 years now and recently ordered their HD package along with an HD DVR. I've been wondering since then if it was possible to transfer recordings (High def and standard def) from my DVR to my PC for archiving purposes (Blu-ray and DVD) I've talked to two guys at DTV and they said yes you can. the first guy said to go online and find out how because they don't support it, (obviously) and the other guy said yes and to ask the installer when he comes to install it. I'm not getting my hopes up but this would be cool if it is true. hopefully the installer will know how when he comes next week to install it.

Does anybody know if it's possible to do this?

Thanks


----------



## dolby212 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention, I have searched online for directions on how to do this but to no avail.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope, but we saw the question pops up each week. How you missed all those threads ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This can only be done with SD so far. You would need to have a video capture card in your PC and then connect the S-Video/composite to your PC and play the recording while capturing it on the PC.
There is NO digital transfer and most likely never will be due to the copyright issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nope, but we saw the question pops up each week. How you missed all those threads ?


They're a first time poster and you've got to "pee on them" ? :nono:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You can capture all the SD you would like with a capture card into your PC. You can then archive them as you wish. You could put alot of SD content on a BluRay disc Actually the easiest way is with a stand alone DVD recorder, again SD only.

Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> They're a first time poster and you've got to "pee on them" ? :nono:


Don't need your hash intepretation of my words. It was a reply - "Nope" to OP concern of "transfer recordings" and FRIENDLY pointed to wide spread of the question on the site.
You are not in charge here, ne's pa ?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Nope, but we saw the question pops up each week. How you missed all those threads ?


He is new, might not have read through all the posts here yet. Thats how these threads couldve been missed.

Like VOS and Dave said a video capture card or dvd burner will do SD very nicely.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Don't need your hash intepretation of my words. It was a reply - "Nope" to OP concern of "transfer recordings" and FRIENDLY pointed to wide spread of the question on the site.
> You are not in charge here, ne's pa ?


That would be "n'est-ce pas," wouldn't it?

Just a friendly correction.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure.


----------



## dolby212 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys,

I have a capture card and all for the pc. I would just like to have the full HD picture and 5.1 audio to burn to disc. I probably could record the 5.1 audio through my sound card (x-fi fatal1ty) using windows media encoder but not sure if there would be A/V syncing problems. Actually P.Smith I have read some of the threads on this site saying it's not possible and some that say it could be, so thats why I wasn't sure.

Maybe they'll release the HDPC-20 soon for all of us. I asked the second guy at DTV and he said he's heard of it but didn't know anything about it.

Thanks Again
Chris


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

If you want true HD and digital audio, this seems to be the only way to go, for now:

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html


----------



## dolby212 (Sep 22, 2008)

rudeney said:


> If you want true HD and digital audio, this seems to be the only way to go, for now:
> 
> Rodney-Rudeney,
> Thanks for the link I appreciate that. i'll look into it.
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rudeney said:


> If you want true HD and digital audio, this seems to be the only way to go, for now:
> 
> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html


There is another one - use capture card with HDMI input, we discussed it here a couple times.


----------



## dolby212 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks P smith I'll look around. I'll probably get the Hauppauge recorder for christmas though the $200 price range is out of my league right now. 

Thanks again


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

P Smith said:


> There is another one - use capture card with HDMI input, we discussed it here a couple times.


Has anyone gotten one to work yet? The last I heard, the BlackMagic would not handshake with D* HD receivers. I guess its "pro" version with component inputs would work, but that's $100 more than than the Hauppauge.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Interesting, may I ask where you'd heard that ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last time I've hea..., umm I DID - connected HR20 to Dell monitor with DVI input and no HDCP support at all (2405FPW) without problem.


----------

